# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Մահացել է Յան Պորտերֆիլդը...

## Sam521

Երեկ երեկոյան հիվանդանոցում մահացել է Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչը: Ցավակցում եմ բոլոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերներին: 

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/eur...id=584611.html

----------


## Taurus

Ցավակցում եմ բոլորիս, նրա ընտանիքին, հարազատներին հայ ֆուտբոլիստներին և ֆուտբոլասերներին:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես էլ եմ ցավակցում  :Sad: 
http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=52148

PS հազիվ առաջ էինք գնում…

----------


## Աբելյան

ինչի պետք ա հենց ինքը մեռներ...  :Sad: 
մարդ, որը մեր ֆուտբոլի համար իրա առողջությունը չէր խնայում...
իրա նման մարդիկ միշտ էլ հիշվելու են...
ափսոս...

----------


## Ֆելո

ցավակցում եմ բոլորին. իսկականից լավ մարզիչ էր :Cry:

----------


## Universe

միանում եմ բոլոր-բոլորիդ ցավակցություններին: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, իրոք իր շնորհիվ մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականը սկսեց իր վերելքը :  :Sad:  լավ է, նման բան ընդհանրապես չէի սպաում... Միայն իրենց գործին նվիրյալներն են նման բախտի արժանանում  :Sad:

----------


## Egern.net

......................

չեմ կարողանում հավատալ..... բառ չի գալիս միտքս.....

(վատացա.....)

----------


## Armeno

Շատ ափսոս…
Ցավակցում եմ

----------


## Ուրվական

Ինքը երևի առաջին արտասահմանցին էր, որ մի մեծ, մուգ հետք թողեց հայկական ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ: Նրա հիշատակը հավերժ վառ կմնա մեր բոլոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերների և ոչ միայն նրանց սրտերում: Բառեր չեմ գտնում, ափսոս...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էհ, շատ ափսոս........  :Sad:

----------


## Shauri

Ցավալի է, շատ ափսոս մարդը  :Sad: 
Ամեն դեպքում ինքը էս կարճ ժամանակում հասցրեց էնքան բան անել, որ Հայաստանում իրեն միշտ կհիշեն:

Հայի բախտ էր էլի...

----------


## Vishapakah

Ժամանակ գտավ մեռնելու. :Sad: 

Սուտ կլինի ասելը, որ բախտներս չի բերում. Ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է. Ավելի ճիշտ, մեր ֆուտբոլիստների ոտքերում. :Wink: 

Ադրբեջանական մամուլն էլ է, այսօր բավականին ընդհարցակ լուսաբանել մեր մարզիչի մահը.

Անգամ հանդիպեցի մի հոդվածի, որը ակնարկով մեղադրում էր ադրբեջանական մարզական կառույցներին, խուսափելու համար մեր հետ խաղադաշտ դուրս գալու համար.

Day.az ադրբեջանական ինտերնետային մամուլը նշում է, որ եթե չլիներ ադրբեջանական մարզական կառույցների խուսափողական մոտեցումը, այսօր Երեւանում, մեր մարզիչի մահվան օրը,  տեղի կունենար Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հանդիպումը.

*http://news.bakililar.az/news_k_date_matcha_10294.html*

----------


## Amaru

Էէէ, սենց չի լինի...  :Cry:  
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ասեմ... Ես իրեն շատ էի սիրում  :Cry:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ցավակցում եմ բոլորիս իրոք մեծ կորուստ էր  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ ցավալի բան եղավ,բայց ինչ արած:Ինքը մեծ մարդ էր ու միշտ կմա մեր սրտերում ու տարիներ հետո մեր ֆուտբոլի հաջողությունները մենք միշտ պետքա կապենք իրա անվան հետ:

----------


## Sunun

Իրոք ցավում եմ.

----------


## Barça

Աստված հոգին լուսավորի................. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## FC-MIKA

շատ ցավալի բան էլավ ....  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Sunun

Ուղղակի մնում է հուսալ, որ մեր թիմը կշարունակի նույն ոճով խաղալ

----------


## PygmaliOn

իիիիիիիիիիիի լավ չստացվեց, կհիշենք ...

----------


## Array

Բա ոննննցցցցց։ Մեր գլխին գալովի ա։ Չնայած ես տենց էլ սպասում էի, մեզ էդ ուրախությունը շատ եղավ երևի։
Բայց մեր ֆուտբոլի կրած կորուստներն էլ չհաշված, տաղանդավոր մարզչի ու շատ լավ մարդու կորցրեցինք, և մենակ մենք չէ։ Ինչ ասեմ, շատ,շատ ափսոս

----------


## Արամ

:Shok:  :Sad:  չեմ պատկերացնում ախր տեսնու մեք արդեն Հայաստանը ոնց էր խաղում, հուսանք...ցավակացում եմ:

PS արդեն շատ են շատանում տխուր տոպիկները :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

:Cry:  Ցավակցում եմ Յան Պորտերֆիլի ընտանիքին բարեկամներին և առհասարակ նաև մեզ բոլորիս… :Sad: 
լավ էլի խեղճ մարդ  :Sad: 
Օֆ էս ի՞նչ կյանքա :Cray:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ափսոս :Sad: , լավ մարդ էր ու լավ մասնագետ Յանը :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

պորտուգալիայի խաղին նա լավագույնս ցույց տվեց իր ինչպիսի մարդ լինելը...
ճիշտ ասած, էտ խաղին իրեն համար ավելի շատ էի հուզվում, քան մեր հավաքականի համար: 
սովորելու շատ բաներ ունենք նրանից բոլորովս: 
Ինչքան կյանք կար նրա մեջ: 
ցավում եմ... նրան կորցնելու համար: 
կա մի սփոփանք միայն: նրան մեծ թե փոքր սիրեցին ու ընդունեցին Հայաստանում:

----------


## Mari

Ես  էլ  եմ շատ  ցավում: Հենց  լսեցի  ցավալի  լուրը,  ես  էլ  անմիջապես  հիշեցի  Պորտուգալիայի հետ  խաղը: Ինչքան  նվիրված  էր  իր  գործին,  որ  կյանքը  վտանգելով,  ներկա  գտնվեց  այդ  խաղին: Ցավակցում  եմ  նրա  ընտանիքի  անդամներին, և  մեզ  բոլորիս: :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

Տո դուք էլ ձեր ֆուտբոլով էէէէ
ՄԱՐԴ ա մեռել, իսկ դուք... ուֆֆֆֆֆ

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ինչ վատ բան ա եղել :Shok:  Ցավակցում եմ....... :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ցավակցում եմ  :Sad: , նա մեծ դեր խաղաց հայկական ֆուտբոլի ասպարեզում: Հիշում եմ թե ինչ լավ խաղացին մերոնք Պորտուգալիայի հետ: Աստված հոգին լուսավորի... :Sad:

----------


## John

Ցավակցում եմ բոլորիս: Իսկապես շատ լավ անձնավորություն էր: Ինքը ՄԻՇՏ կհիշվի հայ ֆուտբոլասերների կողմից:

----------


## salatik

Ես էլ եմ միանում ցավակցություններին, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հուսալ, որ մեր ֆուտբոլիստները մեզ ու Նրան հուսախաբ չեն անի...

----------


## Cesare

*Ցավակցություններս :

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1943*

----------

